
Your iPhone uses more energy than a refrigerator - rosser
http://theweek.com/article/index/248273/your-iphone-uses-more-energy-than-a-refrigerator
======
NoPiece
_your iPhone uses about 361 kW-h if you stack up wireless connections, data
usage, and battery charging._

This site says 3.51kWh a year to charge an iPhone. So the original claim seems
off by 100 times.

[http://blog.opower.com/2012/09/how-much-does-it-cost-to-
char...](http://blog.opower.com/2012/09/how-much-does-it-cost-to-charge-an-
iphone-5-a-thought-provokingly-modest-0-41year/)

Also, why would you stack charging and usage? It is the same electricity
counted multiple times.

~~~
001sky
Third Para: Allocating pro-rata from data centers

 _The slice right now, according to Mills, is about 10 percent, or 1,500
terawatt hours of power. (For context, one terawatt hours is one trillion watt
hours, and one watt terawatt hour can power about 90,000 homes.) Much of that
energy is going to server farms, those giant clusters of computer servers that
power "the cloud," as well as wireless networks._

In order to use an iPhone, you are consuming power on the other side (send
side) of wireless and data networks. While this is true at a Macro level, it
is sort of a link-baity title. Because, the remedy is arguably more with the
data centers, and base stations etc. The phone is just a gateway device.

